# She's hibernating



## KatelynAlysa (Nov 25, 2011)

I never thought that this would happen. Annabelle is currently hibernating. I posted a thread earlier today (here: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=16700) describing a new, weird behaviour for her. I took Annabelle out of her cage which looks like this: http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1860&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=690#p133769.
The picture is a little off because the bottom tube is spiraled and the flying saucer has been replaced with a CSBW.

She usually sleeps in the bottom tube with which is cooler, she has been doing this for at least 3 months. With winter hitting, the temperature in my room has dropped a little bit (gradually) and is now on average 73* (which is commonly accepted as being as low as you want to go while still being safe).

I went to take her out of her cage today and she was in the tube (like always) and she was in a very tight ball. Usually she is huffy when I try to take her out but this is not normal. When I finally got her out of the tube (and her cage) she stayed in the tight ball (usually she unballs right away). It took me about 4-5 minutes to get her to unball and she was really cold. I first thought that she peed herself and that's why she was so cold but she is dry. She is under my shirt now (she was shivering before but now it has slowed) and I am trying to slowly warm her up.

I am not going to bed tonight until she is warm and am going to be having a space heater in my room all night tonight. Tomorrow I will go out and get a lamp for my room (mine broke and that was for her light schedule) and a timer for it. I am also going to get a second CHE and higher watt bulb for her current CHE.

While I was housesitting for the last month (see first thread I linked) the temperature in her C&C cage was higher (average about 78) so maybe the change is what was bothering her? I am not sure but am going to do everything in my power to warm her up.

Today was a particularly cold day and I was gone at school from 7:30am-9pm. Usually I take her out when I am home and she cuddles with me all day.
I love Annabelle so much and am really beating myself up about this happening, I thought I had everything alright. 
Please keep my baby in your thoughts tonight. She is the sweetest girl and I am very, very scared for her.
If you have any other suggestions please let me know. Waiting right now for her to warm is so hard, I want to run a hot bath for her but I am definitely not going to do that.

I feel like such a bad owner right now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

I hope shes okay. sending prayers your way. Hopefully someone will be on soon to help.


----------



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm not an expert but just keep her on you so your body heat can warm her up. That's what I always hear you need to do. Hang in there.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes, going from 78 to 73 is a pretty significant change, and it was probably what has been affecting her activity level as well. Many times, once they get accustomed to a higher temperature, it's hard for them to go to a lower temperature. 

It will be best to make sure her entire cage will be 78 from now on, and you will still have to keep an eye on her. After hibernation attempts, they tend to need a higher temperature as well.

You can also stick a towel or fleece in the dryer for a few minutes to add extra warmth around her while she's under your shirt. You can also just take her to bed with you and just lay with her under the covers. It'll help keep your body heat from dissappating(sp?) as fast.


----------



## KatelynAlysa (Nov 25, 2011)

She's been under my shirt for the past hour and is slowly warming. I am not sleeping tonight until she is warmed up. I am so scared!


----------



## KatelynAlysa (Nov 25, 2011)

I just checked on her and her tummy is warm. She ate about 5 mealworms and is now in her cuddle sack under the blankets of my waterbed. I am getting ready for bed, then going to watch her for about an hour more before considering going to sleep. The space heater is on in my room and the thermostat says 77*

I am starting to breathe a little more normally now. 

Should I be checking on her every couple of hours tonight?

Thanks to everyone who commented on this thread, I appreciate your concern

Katie


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm glad she's doing better! That is so nerve-wracking. As long as it's plenty warm, I wouldn't worry about waking up during the night to check on her, but make sure you do in the morning. Keep a close eye on her over the next two weeks or so, once she's tried hibernating there's a higher chance she'll try again afterwards.


----------



## KatelynAlysa (Nov 25, 2011)

LizardGirl said:


> I'm glad she's doing better! That is so nerve-wracking. As long as it's plenty warm, I wouldn't worry about waking up during the night to check on her, but make sure you do in the morning. Keep a close eye on her over the next two weeks or so, once she's tried hibernating there's a higher chance she'll try again afterwards.


Thanks LizardGirl. I woke up every two hours to check the heat (I had the space heater going all night) and it was pretty high. Today I am going shopping, I am looking for a space heater that will heat the whole room, is programmable to maintain a temperature of 78, has a digital display and is not a fire hazard. I am also getting a new lamp because the one I was using broke.

Thanks to everyone for your support, it has been a tense night!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so glad Annabelle is OK.


----------



## KatelynAlysa (Nov 25, 2011)

I went today and bought a space heater that is programmable. Right now it is set to 24*C (75*F), but the CHE is also on so it is much, much warmer in my room!
I also got a humidifier (warm mist) so everything should be good now.
Thanks all for your support. I was feeling really bad tonight and had to go to PetSmart anyway for more mealworms and bought 2 crickets as a treat. I have never dealt with live ones before and with a big bug phobia it was... interesting! She showed little interest in them but eventually ate them and annointed them all over herself!!
Annabelle is back to her normal self now, I am feeling much better!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

yay! glad she's ok!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm happy to read she is okay! Watch out for infections, as she will still be weaker than usual. But it seems she's doing fine, that's great


----------



## KatelynAlysa (Nov 25, 2011)

Great news! Annabelle wheeled again for the first time since her hibernating attempt. I am going to start a new thread for her in the "fun stuff" section with pictures, stories and such.

Thanks again for all of your support!
Katie


----------

